# The gun came with chokes what for what??



## duckhunter55 (Jan 10, 2006)

Last weekend i bought a Spartan 153 auto 3.5 to just mess around with and it came with chokes one is full one is modified one is extra full and one says IC in it (dono what that one is) anyway i bought the gun to do a little duck huntin with but i want to try it out in our local county trap/skeet shoot and was wondring what chokes to use for skeet and what to use for trap at different distances? What do you use at different distances for trap or skeet????

Thanks for your opinion!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The chokes for the gun are for determining the density of the pattern of the pellets of the ammo that you are using.

A full choke will give you the most range for clean kills because it concentrates the shot into a tighter pattern. the down side is with a full or extra full choke accuracy is critical.

IC chokes are for a wide pattern with shorter distance, usually for shooting upland game. I use an IC choke for trap.
IC can also be used for skeet, I use a skeet choke tube. you can buy one at any good sporting goods store.

One of the things you should do to get to know your gun is to pattern it. By that i mean shoot it at a target at different distances and see how the chokes affect the pattern of the shot.

Most shooting parks have a place where you can go and pattern your gun so all you will need is some targets and some different shells. I would advise you to try 9 shot, 8 shot, 5 shot, 4 shot, 2 shot, and bb. It will give you a very good idea of how your gun shoots. the lighter shells, 9, 8, and 5 are typically upland and the distance you shoot at the target should be in the 25 to 30 yard range. the heavier shot you should increase your distance to 40 to 50 yards.

feel free to ask if you have Any other questions.

Have fun.

Bob


----------



## duckhunter55 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok ill do that when i get a chance but will i be ok if i just go to wal mart buy some regular 7.5 steel shot (cheapes)put the modafied choke i have in will i do ok in trap and skeet? what gun do you use with what ckoke with what shot? for trap and skeet?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

12ga over and under or a 12 ga auto. For trap I use 8 shot and the IC choke, for skeet I use 8 or 9 shot and a Skeet Choke.

You will do ok with a Mod Choke if you are a good shot.

Bob


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's another slant to chew over: for skeet, just use the IC (improved cylinder) choke, it's more open, and light loads. You don't need super fast loads for skeet. The targets are all fairly close.

For trap, your mod choke from 16 yds. will do fine. If you are on the targets very quickly, and can hit them, IC will work too. Mod is just more the usual one to use. It's tighter than IC. Some trap shooters use full choke (tighter still), esp. at longer yardage. They like to see their targets "crushed". Just remember your pattern will likely be tighter and there will be less room for error at closer distances.
Bob K. obviously has spent time checking out the way his gun patterns with different loads, so he knows the choke he uses will get the job done for him. Follow his advice on patterning your gun, and try different loads as he suggests. They will likely pattern differently.

Lead is probably cheaper to use, but then again if you are doing this with mainly hunting in mind, try out that steel and see how it performs for you, and you with it! On the clay target range though, don't bother too much with the big pellet sizes. Some clubs have to limit pellet size due to concerns with how far the shot will travel, after much of it has gone through the target though, or so we hope!

Good luck, wear ear/eye protection, and have fun!


----------

